# 1948 Schwinn Whizzer



## blincoe (May 28, 2018)

Just put together my whizzer before going into paint. I wanted to make sure everything was good.

Locking fork, J motor with a roller in it, bigger skip tooth sprocket, front drum, 4 hole rack, majority of parts have been re-chromed and re-Cad plated.

Motor has been fully gone through, along with the embossed tank. Original twist grips, diamond chain, original whizzer speedometer, echo pipe..

It’s going to look good when done. Bob U will do the paint work. Last picture is how it will be when done.

-Blincoe


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 28, 2018)

You are not messing around, that’s all top notch. Great color choice, I’m sure Bob will knock it out of the ballpark for you.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 28, 2018)

Nice frame


----------



## blincoe (May 28, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> You are not messing around, that’s all top notch. Great color choice, I’m sure Bob will knock it out of the ballpark for you.





Yeah I have ALOT into this. I have always wanted to do a whizzer but I did not want to go the cheap route. 

I’d rather pay the extra money and wait then get it done as soon as possible. 

Yes it’s going to look great. Excited to ride it!

@Autocycleplane


----------



## blincoe (May 28, 2018)

105 spokes, double knurl S2’s. Front drum and morrow rear..


----------



## blincoe (May 29, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> Nice frame




The best of the best had this frame before i got it! lol

@Maskadeo


----------



## Maskadeo (May 30, 2018)

That project is going to look great when finished!


----------



## Hammer (May 30, 2018)

Wow! That is going to be a beautiful machine! I live the color combo you are going with, I'm cant wait to see it finished, good luck with her!

Aaron


----------



## blincoe (Apr 10, 2019)

Well, almost a year later I am finally being able to put it together!

Thanks again @bobcycles & @TWBikesnstripes 

Sneak peek....


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 10, 2019)

Nice job love the whizzer


----------



## blincoe (Apr 10, 2019)

It’ll look great when all put together


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 11, 2019)

That purplely blue is our favorite color in Illinois.  I would suggest a rear light with a license plat so the holes get painted.  I put the generator and headlight on later.  I would like to send you a free news letter because there is a ride in Calf. each year.  Send me a Private message and I will send you one.


----------



## blincoe (Apr 11, 2019)

Sent a PM 


THANKS!


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 12, 2019)

I put chrome fender and license plate protectors on all my bikes (Holes before painting)


----------



## blincoe (Apr 12, 2019)

yeah I am not going that route

it will look like this when all together. I am going white walls & the rack with be painted the cobalt blue not chrome. I did not put fender tips on my bicycle.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Apr 13, 2019)

Nice! I noticed the whizzer speedo, just curious what it's worth, fair value?


----------



## blincoe (Apr 13, 2019)

$600 - $1000


----------



## blincoe (Apr 13, 2019)

Used to NOS


----------



## blincoe (May 1, 2019)

Getting there

Hopefully by the end of the month


----------



## blincoe (May 29, 2019)

Getting there, using original decals on seat tube and chain guard area.


----------



## blincoe (Jun 11, 2019)

*



*


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 11, 2019)

Wow!
That looks fantastic, Alec.
I can just imagine how scary that is, to assemble a freshly re painted Whizzer of that quality.
It looks like you’re putting it together with the precision of a Brain Surgeon.
Nothing short of spectacular!


----------



## blincoe (Jun 11, 2019)

Thanks Marty!!

Yes, I have alot of money into this whizzer. Re-chromed & Re cad plated even nuts & bolts that I got regarding the engine mounts etc. I have always wanted a whizzer and made sure I did the best I could with it. Yes, very scary on not scratching it.

Luckily Ron Houk can assist with the engine etc. Very helpful and he is always there when I need him. Very happy with how its coming along.

@cyclingday


----------



## blincoe (Jun 11, 2019)

I am hoping to have it all together before this weekend. 

I have been so busy with my new home I just purchased. Dry wall was hung today and waiting for inspection tomorrow.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 11, 2019)

Looks amazing! Great work that blue is beautiful.
Hammerhead


----------



## bricycle (Jun 11, 2019)

That's almost sinful it's so nice.....


----------



## blincoe (Jul 4, 2019)

Almost ready!


----------



## blincoe (Jul 5, 2019)

@cyclingday


----------



## blincoe (Jul 19, 2019)

Here it is, pretty much done.

I’ll get better pictures in the sun another day..


----------



## bricycle (Jul 19, 2019)

Looks like you're into Whizzers in a pretty big way.


----------



## Vincer (Jul 19, 2019)

That's Ron Houk's shop. He has everything you could possibly need for a Whizzer.


----------



## blincoe (Jul 19, 2019)

@bricycle

Thats Ron Houk's Shop

Ron helped me out ALOT due to remolding my house. Such a great guy.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 19, 2019)

Ah Ha! Where's he located, and how do I reach him if I need anything? Thanks...


----------



## Vincer (Jul 19, 2019)

Ron’s located in Southern California. His number is 714 996-6323. He also advertises in the monthly Whizzer newsletter. He’s always been very helpful whenever I’ve needed anything. Vince


----------



## Ron Nichols (Feb 1, 2020)

Wow, Alec. Really lovely work. Great combination of stripes, colour and chrome. You should be very proud. I am building and earlier DX frame H motor bike and am at the 'hanging parts point. I agree that rushing is an error. I have shamelessly grabbed copies of your work for guideance. Alec you mention a Whizzer newsletter! I am very new to bicycles so have been soaking up everything I can while I assemble mine. Can you share the newsletter particulars (as in, "how to sign up"?). There no such thing as too much info. Great fun no?


----------



## blincoe (Mar 30, 2020)

It’s been a long time since being on the cabe. I road my whizzer around my Neighborhood yesterday.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 30, 2020)

Looking good @blincoe !


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 30, 2020)

Wow!
It looks great, Alec.
It’s nice to finally see it out in the sunshine.
Thanks, for posting.


----------

